# Topics > Entities > Companies >  Faraday Future Inc. (FF), connected electric vehicles and future mobility solutions, Gardena, California, USA

## Airicist

Website - ff.com

youtube.com/faradayfuture

facebook.com/faradayfuture

twitter.com/FaradayFuture

linkedin.com/company/faradayfuture

instagram.com/faradayfuture

Faraday Future on Wikipedia

Founder and CPUO (Chief Product and User Officer) - YT Jia

Global CEO - Carsten Breitfeld

Projects and products:

FF 91, electric car

FFZERO1 Concept, electric car

----------


## Airicist

Faraday Future: The secretive car company chasing Tesla

Published on Nov 19, 2015




> Faraday Future is a young, seemingly well-funded company with an odd name that hasn’t said much about what it’s working on. We know that electric cars are involved, and we know that they’re probably years away from production. In the year and a half since Faraday’s founding, it has transformed this facility into a bustling corporate campus, stacked with a who’s-who list of poaches from some of California’s most prominent tech companies.
> 
> Read more:
> "Inside Faraday Future, the secretive car company chasing Tesla"
> 
> by Tamara Warren
> November 19, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Faraday Future: What if?

Published on Dec 22, 2015




> What if there was an electric car that not only helped preserve the environment — it actually made us look forward to the daily commute? What if such a car could redefine our relationship with the automobile itself? Our new short film — 'What if?' — explores the cleaner, better world we're building at Faraday Future, and the big questions that drive us.

----------


## Airicist

Team Profile: Faraday Future Dragon Racing - Formula E

Published on Oct 24, 2016




> The other US team hails from Los Angeles, California. Faraday Future Dragon Racing associated with another successful team Penske Racing. They showed some real signs of pace throughout last season but inconsistencies resulted in them eventually finishing 4th. For Season 3 they keep the same driver pairing of Loïc Duval and Jérôme d'Ambrosio.

----------


## Airicist

Faraday Future finally gets its EV production plans

Published on Aug 7, 2017




> The electric car maker has struggled to find a home.
> 
> After abandoning its plans to open a manufacturing plant in Las Vegas, electric car maker Faraday Future has found a new home. The company has signed a lease for a 1,000,000-square foot facility in Hanford, California, and more than 500 employees were already onsite last Saturday decorating the building.
> 
> Considering Faraday's close ties to troubled Chinese tech conglomerate LeEco and its own financial woes, we're not entirely sure if the EV maker has the money to see this development through. COO/CFO Stefan Krause addressed the uncertainty and skepticism around Faraday's future (ha) in a statement about the new plant, saying "We know there is a lot of work and risks ahead, but this event represents a major step forward for the company."


"Faraday Future leases new California plant amidst financial uncertainty"
The company will cut costs with an old tire plant to produce its luxury EV.

by Cherlynn Low
August 7, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Faraday cage"
Can an electric car startup save itself from its founder?

by Sean O'Kane
October 30, 2019

----------

